# Remy 1 month old



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

For those of you who might have missed my Remy update as I put it in my original 'Meet Remy' thread this is little Remy when I visited her on Friday 9th. Here she is 1 month (or 4 weeks, 3 days) old...

Remy and mummy









Remy having a snooze


















Remy's coat waving up nicely


















Remy's litter - Remy is top left with her chin resting on one of her sisters


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable Mandy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant wait for new Friday's update Mandy xxx

Ken wants a dark apricot puppy now .. thanks to you and Remy  I may get him one for his Birthday, it could be a pressie for me too ha ha ha


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Remy is beautiful


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh she is just so gorgeous


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She's gorgeous x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Remy is a scrummy pup.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is adorable! Love the first picture with Mum!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

yep she is a beauty - can't wait to share her x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous mandy. Today I saw a fabulous deep apricot 'poo at the show. She was the most stunning red colour and hadn't faded like most seem to. Such a lovely colour.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> She is gorgeous mandy. Today I saw a fabulous deep apricot 'poo at the show. She was the most stunning red colour and hadn't faded like most seem to. Such a lovely colour.


I think Rem will lighten but maybe not as much as Flo, it's always difficult to tell how their coats will develop. I remember Bethany's Nell was a strong apricot as a puppy but deepened in colour as she matured which is quite unusual. Hope you had a successful day.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a beautiful litter - love the picture of Remy and Mummy. She is a little sweetheart Mandy. Looking forward to meeting her in the flesh soon.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

She is simply gorgeous x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MANDY!!!
The one with her mommy made me soooo mushy!!! sniff sniff!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for all your lovely comments  the picture with mum is lovely isn't it - Poppy is such a great mum, very calm and laid back.

I'll be visiting again this coming Friday when she'll be 5½ weeks and will post some more pictures - maybe I'm at risk of turning into a puppy bore but I'm so chuffed with her I just want to show her off at every opportunity


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Please do!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

embee said:


> I'll be visiting again this coming Friday when she'll be 5½ weeks and will post some more pictures - maybe I'm at risk of turning into a puppy bore but I'm so chuffed with her I just want to show her off at every opportunity


No,no,no, we're never bored! Remy is so gorgeous, I'm loving seeing her growing each week


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I might have to come and kidnap her when you get her home- she is a sweetie


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh please! Show away! Us? Bored of seeing puppy pics? .......

Karen xx


----------



## zena brotherson (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh how beautiful is she! She looks so like our puppy Ellie who is almost 8 weeks old. We collect her on Saturday. I don't know who is more excited ,me or my 7 yr old little boy!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

zena brotherson said:


> Oh how beautiful is she! She looks so like our puppy Ellie who is almost 8 weeks old. We collect her on Saturday. I don't know who is more excited ,me or my 7 yr old little boy!


Hi - have you posted any pictures of Ellie - I would love to see how she looks at 8 weeks if she is similar to Remy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes pleeeeease Zena, more apricot puppies for me to coo over


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply beautiful.....


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Remy is so yummy!!!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pup  I really LOVE red cockapoos, so glad we're getting one as well


----------

